# Vietnam invites the US Army back



## Gunz (Mar 17, 2016)

Ostensibly to pre-position "humanitarian and disaster relief" supplies but probably a few things that go bang mixed in, as part of the post-GWOT encirclement of the PRC's sphere of influence.

Vietnam Invites US Army to Return - Ricochet


I was interested to see the strategic shift in US policy from the ME to the Pacific Rim some years ago. But the PRC-containment thing seems carrot and stick. We pander to them on the one hand and on the other, wind the spring for swarm attacks.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 17, 2016)

The Trans-Pacific Partnership will be ushering in many cooperative advancements.  I agree that we should look for advantage in the strategic aspects, as well.


The Trans-Pacific Partnership

Expanded trade, exchanges benefit U.S., Vietnam


----------



## CQB (Mar 18, 2016)

It's part of the push towards/into Asia, which is a POTUS initiative.  The move is strategic to buttress the emergence of China in this area. I don't think it has much to do with GWOT as this (the GWOT) would be mainly a focus in Indonesia and the southern states of Thailand. The Philippines IMO has decreased in intensity lately vis a vis terror.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 18, 2016)

I had a similar thread a few weeks ago.  If you read the articles in the 'defense' section of Real Clear Politics (great site, by the way), you'd think we were on the precipice of an all-out war with China.  It is natural that the US would massage any relationships in order to keep PRC in check, and out economic/trade relationship with VN is really growing.


----------

